# Seagate to Western Digital drive clone not working



## martinfick (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello, I am trying to clone a working tivo1 image from a Segate 500GB IDE to a 500GB IDE Western Digital (WD5000AAKB) drive using dd in linux. The copy seems to work just fine, no errors, the sizes seem to match also... However, when I place the WD drive in the tivo, it never boots. Are there any know issues with WD drives? I tried setting it to master and to slave, neither worked (the Seagate drive works as master).

Thanks,

-Martin


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

That WD drive should work just fine, I've got one in a Series 2 Dual Tuner right now.

You're currently using the Seagate as the only drive in that Series 1, correct?

You want to replace it with the WD, correct?

You aren't talking about using both drives in the same TiVo at the same time, correct? (if you are we need to have a different discussion)

dd and dd_rescue are going to need both drives to be *exactly* the same size, or else the Apple_Free partion at the end isn't going to be the size that the partition map says it is, and that might cause problems.

Get the MFS Live CD and do a backup | restore or better yet, do a compressed truncated backup file onto a Fat32 or Ext2 or 3 partition on a 3rd hard drive, or you could do it to a USB stick and copy it to a safe place later, and then restore it onto the WD and test it in the TiVo to make sure you've got a good backup image, and then do the backup | restore from the Seagate to the WD.

Is the Seagate currently working and providing apprx 500 hours (basic quality) of space in that S1 TiVo? Has the kernal (kernel?) been patched to work with drives over 137 GB?


----------

